# Scarves and hat for breast cancer awareness



## atvoytas (Jan 27, 2011)

Since my afghan is on hold, I decided to make a few things. Two years ago, two co-coworkers were diagnosed with breast cancer. One was an actual survivor of breast cancer 20 yrs ago and she was overwhelmed when it had returned. So I decided to make something to represent a pink ribbon. Hope you like them! Thanks for looking 

Sorry no pattern.


----------



## nnyl (Oct 3, 2012)

Wonderful, did you write the pattern down? Will you share?
That is all I make now, is chemo hats, scarves and lapghans.
the hospital is very happy that I have started this for them, before, all we made were preemie hats and blankets.
Lynn


----------



## llbonneau (Feb 10, 2013)

would love pattern if you will share


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh my goodness! They are beautiful! I especially love the grey set. You do wonderful work and bless you for wanting to help someone in their time of need.


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Very nice work.


----------



## leftymarie (Oct 23, 2012)

they are lovely nice work


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

Lovely work!


----------



## atvoytas (Jan 27, 2011)

nnyl said:


> Wonderful, did you write the pattern down? Will you share?
> That is all I make now, is chemo hats, scarves and lapghans.
> the hospital is very happy that I have started this for them, before, all we made were preemie hats and blankets.
> Lynn


Thank you sorry I haven't written it down yet. Hopefully ill have it done by Sunday.


----------



## atvoytas (Jan 27, 2011)

redquilter said:


> Oh my goodness! They are beautiful! I especially love the grey set. You do wonderful work and bless you for wanting to help someone in their time of need.


Thank you


----------



## atvoytas (Jan 27, 2011)

llbonneau said:


> would love pattern if you will share


I will start working on it tomorrow (hopefully) :wink:


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

Beautiful scarves and hat. You do excellent work.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Your work is beautiful !


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

I love your scarf and the way it represents and supports your friends and their cause. What a beautiful statement you've made.


----------



## atvoytas (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you very much for your wonderful comments


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Your scarfs and hat are beautiful,bless you for your wonderful work for a wonderful cause. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kneez (Nov 30, 2012)

atvoytas said:


> I will start working on it tomorrow (hopefully) :wink:


Please could you tell me if they are knitted or crochet, I can't make my mind up😌as the pattern is so pretty! They are so lovely, and I am hoping they are knitted as I would love to do some, thank you 💐💐


----------



## Cannhairdesign (Jan 21, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

What a sweet and thoughtful thing for you to do. Your compassion will be long remembered by your co-workers.
Your work is really beautiful and obviously comes from your heart.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## dkeith (Apr 12, 2011)

Those are beautiful. Would love the pattern also when available.


----------



## CherylErasmus (Sep 30, 2013)

redquilter said:


> Oh my goodness! They are beautiful! I especially love the grey set. You do wonderful work and bless you for wanting to help someone in their time of need.


I agree your work is stunning - and good on you for doing this


----------



## angelknitter (May 20, 2011)

they are beautiful scarfs,i too would love the pattern when you write it out,thank you x


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Beautiful. I hope you share the patterns.


----------



## hushpuppy (Apr 30, 2011)

You have inspired me to make my up empty own pattern for scarf and hat!! Come on people, we are all creative , we can do it!!!!!


----------



## hushpuppy (Apr 30, 2011)

Oops little typo there, don't know how the word empty got in there, sorry


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

These are both beautiful and stylish!


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Lovely! I would love to have your pattern when you get it written!


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

can't wait to have the pattern!
I have made other scarves, but your stitch pattern is beautiful!


----------



## Iplaetinck (Feb 9, 2013)

How beautiful and meaningful is this!!! Thanks for sharing the idea. I have several family members that are "in battle". Any chance of getting the pattern? I'm a beginner, but would love to attempt this.


----------



## knittinginma (Dec 3, 2012)

They are wonderful. I especially liked the one with the pink emblem & hat. Robin in MA


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice work.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

atvoytas said:


> Thank you sorry I haven't written it down yet. Hopefully ill have it done by Sunday.


Oh, thank you! These are just super and so needed.


----------



## atvoytas (Jan 27, 2011)

kiwiannie said:


> Your scarfs and hat are beautiful,bless you for your wonderful work for a wonderful cause. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

Really like the pink and grey combo one!


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

Lovely. Would love the pattern when you have it jotted down.


----------



## kpt (Jul 21, 2013)

Hopefully you'll share as these are lovely.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Very nice and much appreciated, I'm sure.


----------



## Weezieo77 (Feb 24, 2011)

Very nice! How thoughtful!


----------



## cindybar (Mar 8, 2011)

I love your scarves and hat. Nice job :thumbup:


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

Great as women we all need to BE AWARE!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Beautiful work and lovely shades. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## rmarie (Feb 25, 2011)

HI WOULD ALSO LIKE PATTERN GRAT WHAT U R DOING GOD BLESS


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Beautiful work. That was so sweet of you! I know they'll be much appreciated.


----------



## Lorraineh (Jun 15, 2012)

They are lovely.


----------



## tikva (Nov 30, 2011)

Love them all. Great job


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

They are all beautiful. I appreciate your work, I am a survivor.


----------



## atvoytas (Jan 27, 2011)

Kneez said:


> Please could you tell me if they are knitted or crochet, I can't make my mind up😌as the pattern is so pretty! They are so lovely, and I am hoping they are knitted as I would love to do some, thank you 💐💐


Sorry these are crocheted not knitted


----------



## atvoytas (Jan 27, 2011)

hushpuppy said:


> You have inspired me to make my up empty own pattern for scarf and hat!! Come on people, we are all creative , we can do it!!!!!


 :thumbup: woohoo!


----------



## atvoytas (Jan 27, 2011)

rjazz said:


> can't wait to have the pattern!
> I have made other scarves, but your stitch pattern is beautiful!


Thank you


----------



## atvoytas (Jan 27, 2011)

Iplaetinck said:


> How beautiful and meaningful is this!!! Thanks for sharing the idea. I have several family members that are "in battle". Any chance of getting the pattern? I'm a beginner, but would love to attempt this.


Hopefully by next week I will have it done


----------



## atvoytas (Jan 27, 2011)

missylam said:


> They are all beautiful. I appreciate your work, I am a survivor.


Wooohoooo!


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

atvoytas said:


> Thank you sorry I haven't written it down yet. Hopefully ill have it done by Sunday.


I too would like the patterns. I love the grey hat and scarf. I have been looking for patterns that I can knit for the cancer association here in my hometown. These would be perfect. Beautiful work.


----------



## memawg1 (Mar 29, 2011)

very nice. sure recipients really appreciate your work. would also like a pattern if you get it written out.


----------



## b. Walker (May 23, 2011)

Would also like the pattern...thanks in advance


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

beautiful items. wish there was a pattern.


----------



## ibearl (Feb 4, 2013)

These are wonderful! i'm looking forward to checking back in for the patterns.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very nice


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very nice


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Love them all but especially the gray set. My daughter is a Pediatric Oncology nurse and I make hats sometimes for them. Just made a cute one for a little one year old girl with an acute cancer. So sad!!


----------



## 15656 (Apr 6, 2011)

would love the pattern !!


----------



## marieannetowells (Jan 16, 2012)

would love the pattern for a couple cancer survivors They are so beautiful!


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD (Sep 22, 2011)

I really liked the first, & second scarf. Nice knitting.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

how kind of you to show your support by making these for your co-workers....actions speak volumes! hugs


----------



## atvoytas (Jan 27, 2011)

Byrdgal said:


> Love them all but especially the gray set. My daughter is a Pediatric Oncology nurse and I make hats sometimes for them. Just made a cute one for a little one year old girl with an acute cancer. So sad!!


Oh my  poor baby.... Sending prayers


----------



## Sue Anna (Feb 11, 2013)

atvoytas said:


> Thank you sorry I haven't written it down yet. Hopefully ill have it done by Sunday.


Beautiful! As a survivor I am looking forward to the pattern.


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

All are just lovely and what a worthy cause. :thumbup:


----------



## meran (May 29, 2011)

They are beautiful and should give your friends a feeling better feeling. Well done you.


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

They are all beautiful. I especially love the gray and pink set. I too would love to be able to make some of these scarves.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

atvoytas said:


> Oh my  poor baby.... Sending prayers


Yes, she deals with some very sad cases (all are sad) but she has a BIG heart and all the kids love her to pieces. They and the parents ask for her all the time!
My daughter feels that she belongs in that dept. for a reason.


----------



## jacan (Oct 13, 2012)

You do realize you are a designer of high caliber, do you not?!?


----------



## atvoytas (Jan 27, 2011)

jacan said:


> You do realize you are a designer of high caliber, do you not?!?


I never thought of myself as such.... Thank you very much for the compliment


----------



## atvoytas (Jan 27, 2011)

Byrdgal said:


> Yes, she deals with some very sad cases (all are sad) but she has a BIG heart and all the kids love her to pieces. They and the parents ask for her all the time!
> My daughter feels that she belongs in that dept. for a reason.


 :thumbup: I totally understand....


----------



## Fun-Knitter (Apr 17, 2011)

beautiful work, so neat.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Wonderful! Can't wait for the pattern.


----------



## angelknitter (May 20, 2011)

your work is lovely i too cant wait to get the pattern xxxx


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Great job. Looking forward to the pattern(s) also!


----------

